# Blue Rams



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Is it OK to keep blue ram cichlids in a community tank with tetra's?

 I am already planning on what fish to add to my 55 gallon, hehe.

Doing a little research, hows this site look to you?

http://www.timstropicals.com/Inventory/Dwarf/RamInfo.asp


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes it is ok, i kept 2 in my community tank. The only thing is they can be very sensitive to water conditions and usually will be the first to die if the water gets poor (as mine did)


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

THAT really sucks because I noticed them at Petco, they are not cheap fish, 8 bucks a fish? Damn would suck to lose one of those.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Try and get ahold of Bolivian rams. They are hardier than their genetically bred cousins. Although not as colorful.


----------

